# Raw Fish



## amit1cs (Jun 20, 2018)

Hello, 

Have you tried raw fish to your GSD ? If yes, what kind and size ? My puppy eats raw chicken leg, thigh and feet without any issue. 

Thanks.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Yes, but i have only fed raw sardines. Do not feed raw pacific salmon.


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

The only fish I feed is canned salmon, mackerel, tuna- if canned they have been steamed so not raw. I'd be afraid of

the many parasites that raw fish have.


----------



## cnsb (Oct 11, 2018)

Tessa gets some chopped mackerel in with her food. We buy them whole and frozen from a local store.


----------



## Sweet Stella (Feb 7, 2018)

2-3 times a week I feed one of raw sardines, herring, mackerel and occasional farmed salmon. I just give them the whole fish frozen. They eat it up no problem and I don’t have to worry about thawing it and stinking up place - win/win


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Just sardines. Hare Today Gone Tomorrow sells nice packed big frozen sardines. I worry about the toxicity in too many of the other fish varieties.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Tilapia is supposed to be safe if you can find it. I freeze chicken before feeding for a week just in case,


----------

